# Texas Herf?



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Has there been a Texas herf in recent times? I only know of a few Texans from this board (AF Man, TxMatt, Nooner). 

If you're from Texas, post away !


----------



## Suburbahick (Jun 4, 2005)

Dont forget myself, Uniputt, and paperfireman, up in the DFW area

right now im in Willis, visiting the gf... but will be back in Arlington on Sunday. I'd love to have a get together sometime, it's not far from Houston to Dallas. Just straight up I45


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm from Missouri City, TX

Just south west of Houston


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

DKim81 said:


> Has there been a Texas herf in recent times? I only know of a few Texans from this board (AF Man, TxMatt, Nooner).
> 
> If you're from Texas, post away !


Yeah DKim cigartexan had one this past Memorial Day weekend and it looked to be a hell of a party. I couldn't attend due to a prior comitment DAMMITT! But I wouldn't mind sombody working one up sometime soon (in a central location that is)...check out the link below.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9083


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

DFW here...would love a get together.

As a matter of fact, I'm going to be in Houston next Wed, Thurs, Friday. Know of any good shops around there that will let you sit and smoke?


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Downing Street Pub is a nice place (cigar bar). Big walk-in humidor, lot of places to sit, open till 2 am 7 days a week. Great ventilation system.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Need address. I'll be staying in the medical center area.

You free any of those days? I'd love to treat you to a smoke.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

2549 Kirby Dr,Houston,TX 77019

Link

I'm free. This pub is only about 10 minutes from the med center on Kirby and Westheimer next to Taco Milagro.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

HA HA HA!!!

(note post date!)

I guess this means that the Herf on August 26th never happened, and now we have to have a "do over"!

It's like an episode of the twilight zone.....!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I though I was there. Hmmm...I didn't drink that much...freaky. Ok, let's try again.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL. We WILL do it again, this time with some pictures hopefully.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> LOL. We WILL do it again, this time with some pictures hopefully.


I'm gonna start another thread for the first monthly Houston Herf -

maybe we can get another All-Texans Herf going on after Christmas?

I'd like to propose Austin since it is centrally located, maybe we can get the Gorillas fro Houton, Dallas, San Antonio and all points Texas to make it a mega-herf?

A couple locations I would like to put forward are:

Heroes and Legacies(I can try to get them to let us use the Havana Lounge - and have a regional rep from one of the companies meet us there.)
http://heroesandlegacies.com/store/lounge.shtml

The Oasis - I love this restaurant, adn think we can smoke out on the patio... but I might need to call and check - this place has a view that is to die for.
http://www.oasis-austin.com/

what are the thoughts? Any feedback?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Monthly Houston Herf:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=159766#post159766


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Nooner said:


> I'm gonna start another thread for the first monthly Houston Herf -
> 
> maybe we can get another All-Texans Herf going on after Christmas?
> 
> ...


The Gingerman is also a great place that has always been friendly to cigar smokers. It is a great beer bar, with beers from all over. I would have recommended the Bitter End, but it recently went up in smoke.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

dagrinch said:


> The Gingerman is also a great place that has always been friendly to cigar smokers. It is a great beer bar, with beers from all over. I would have recommended the Bitter End, but it recently went up in smoke.
> 
> Grinch OUT!!!


hey! glad to see ya on the thread!

is The Gingerman still availible for smoking or will the recent ban make it a no go?


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

Just to let you know that there are quite a few of us in Bryan/College Station, TX!

CarpeDNA


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice to have you here with us. There are quite a few Texans on this board.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

CarpeDNA said:


> Just to let you know that there are quite a few of us in Bryan/College Station, TX!
> 
> CarpeDNA


Got some buddies Living In Calvert that I go visit and Shoot rifles and pistols with every now and then.


----------



## CarpeDNA (Sep 11, 2005)

AF MAN said:


> Got some buddies Living In Calvert that I go visit and Shoot rifles and pistols with every now and then.


That's cool about shooting! I used to do National Match pistol shooting about 15 years ago. I still have my S&W Model 41, but the others have since long passed. I am going to get my father's lever action 300 Savage to shoot pretty soon! Looking forward to that!

CarpeDNA


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been told by several fellow BOTL's at my smoke shop that wild hogs are everywhere in rural areas around Houston. After seeing civilization go to hell in LA recently, going to buy me an AR-15 fairly soon to supplement my handguns.

Anyone know if it's true that wild hogs are good for eating? Someone told me you can go down in Fort Bend county somewhere and have them processed into sausage, hams, chops, etc.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> I've been told by several fellow BOTL's at my smoke shop that wild hogs are everywhere in rural areas around Houston. After seeing civilization go to hell in LA recently, going to buy me an AR-15 fairly soon to supplement my handguns.
> 
> Anyone know if it's true that wild hogs are good for eating? Someone told me you can go down in Fort Bend county somewhere and have them processed into sausage, hams, chops, etc.


wild hog = great eating

javalina = only good in sausage(if that)


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Dallas here and we herf 2 times a month ( if not more) Our big 11th? maybe 12th annual Post Turkey Day crawl is coming up (the day after Thanksgiving) so yall might wanna try to make it. I'll be announcing details soon.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I wish I could make it down to the Houston area for a little herf, but alas, work and family have me tied to the stake.

Count me in on the post Turkey day crawl.....I missed out on it last year and was bummed about it.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> I wish I could make it down to the Houston area for a little herf, but alas, work and family have me tied to the stake.
> 
> Count me in on the post Turkey day crawl.....I missed out on it last year and was bummed about it.


Sorry to hear that but we'll be sure to have a huge Texas Herf sometime so we can smoke again.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> Sorry to hear that but we'll be sure to have a huge Texas Herf sometime so we can smoke again.


ya, Houston was a pretty long hike for ya on a weekday Uniputt!

But we do need to get an All-Texas-Herf going... maybe we can call it the

I would love the acronym to be somewhat risque like:

TnA Herf
Texans in Austin, Texas needs A

Or the:

TSLSH
Texas Sized Lone Star Herf

any input on timing? Austin is still pretty central, but San Antonio has more to offer visitors(IMHO)


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Nooner said:


> ya, Houston was a pretty long hike for ya on a weekday Uniputt!
> 
> But we do need to get an All-Texas-Herf going... maybe we can call it the
> 
> ...


Austin or SA is great for me, being that I am in Killeen. I drill in San Antonio. i usually go to a place called the Cigar club for drinks and smoke. I'll be there in mid-October.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Nooner said:


> ya, Houston was a pretty long hike for ya on a weekday Uniputt!
> 
> But we do need to get an All-Texas-Herf going... maybe we can call it the
> 
> ...


Nooner, there is an All Texas Herf! Here in SA


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

cigartexan said:


> Nooner, there is an All Texas Herf! Here in SA


Memorial Day weekend is kinda bad, but I'll try!


----------

